# what comes out through miscarriage?



## fishomama (Nov 27, 2002)

This is a bit graphic, so...I discovered via Us that I had a lost birth on Tuesday afternoon. I was 12 weeks, but the baby stopped growing at 7. I started cramping and went through labor on Tuesday nite, passing the placenta at around 10pm. I have been bleeding like a normal period since then (this is 4th day), with intermittent clots and small tissue. Today, I felt something larger, and caught a large heavy mass. It was very heavy, thick and tough. Almost like tumor consistency. Anyone had this? Any idea what it might be? No pain, no more contractions, or cramping. A little extra bleeding for about 1 hour, now back down again. Any feedback would be appreciated. I'm more curious than worried.







:


----------



## carminex (May 24, 2002)

I had this same thing, but I really wasn't sure what it was either. Sorry not much help other then to let you know the same thing you described happened to me also.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

It sounds like the last "mass" was the baby. I hate to say it but it kind of looks like a chunk of liver. I had the same thing but I had the larger mass pass after a day of bleeding and the rest of the placenta passed later. I also had another smaller mass pass a couple of days later and I was curious whether it was a twin or just more placental product. I guess I will never really know. I do know that with both, more solid, masses I had labor pains!?!

You can never make this stuff sound sensitive can you?

Sorry to hear that you have been through this also. It's been two weeks for me and still some light bleeding on and off.


----------



## sisotowbell (Nov 27, 2002)

"chunks of liver," unpleasant though it is, pretty much described it for me as well. We did save what I passed to take to urgent care with us (and I will never forgive them for making my husband drive it over himself to the obstetrics building) and as far as I know it was perfectly normal. (Or as normal as it could be under the circumstances.)


----------

